# NEXT MODEL HORSE: Round One!



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Next model horse: Round One
Graduate Round​Look at these photo's before you vote. This isn't just "another contest". We are talking about the new and famous Horse Forum Next Model Horse.
Here are the contestants. Check every single picture! 

Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *Nani*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg

belgianlover: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6253/
Entered: *Bray;* http://i44.tinypic.com/2mq3pll.jpg

Twilight Arabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6080/
Entered: *Onyx;* http://i41.tinypic.com/6zow1x.jpg* Doc;* http://i41.tinypic.com/rt1cub.jpg

abbonttinc: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6401/
Entered: *Allie;* http://i40.tinypic.com/1t8tbs.jpg* -* http://i39.tinypic.com/21mffnl.jpg

melinda278558: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2681/
Entered: *Fella;* http://i42.tinypic.com/2rctw61.jpg

peace love and paints:
Entered: *Cajun;* http://i42.tinypic.com/24kwbk3.jpg *Cherokee; *http://i40.tinypic.com/2vaz78l.jpg

SilverMeadowArabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6438/
Entered: *Sugar*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fn7ktj.jpg* Scotty;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29dhax1.jpg

ohmyitschelle: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4951/
Entered: *Evo;* http://i42.tinypic.com/30kpstz.jpg *Honey;* http://i43.tinypic.com/1411r29.jpg

morganshow11: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6152/
Entered: *Diamond;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3pjt.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/snjncw.jpg

Harlee rides horses: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2834/
Entered: *Lizzy Jet Olena;* http://i43.tinypic.com/30xe979.jpg - http://i44.tinypic.com/2d9vgr8.jpg

RedHawk: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4138/
Entered: *Shea;* http://i43.tinypic.com/2gvk7bk.jpg - http://i41.tinypic.com/2wn6weu.jpg


This is how you vote:

I vote for:
Round:
Horse: (If the contestant entered 2 horses, you can only choose 1 to go on to the final.)
Why:

Everytime a voter votes for someone, that someone gets 10 points added up to their score. You score counts for you going onto the next round. Your score will get higher and higher each round.
There will also be small contest's in between this one. You can make extra's points by entering and getting votes. So, keep your eyes open!​The voting may begin!
Good luck!​


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Would you like me to post the pictures so we dont have to click on the links?


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

I vote for:
Round 1
Jiffers328 and Jiffers
I voted for them because I think the first photo is breath taking!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

hmm...

*1 vote for:*
*round 1*
*Morganshow11 and Diamond*
*why: well this was a hard one for me, but out of all the horses i think i liked diamond the most! im a sucker for paints!*


----------



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

1 vote for:
round 1
Twilight Arabians and Doc
why: wow!! i love this horses face! normaly i dont like horses that have a bald face but this boy pulls it off!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i vote for Twilight Arabians and Onyx
why:i love the way his head is to his chest!!!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I vote for:

Round: 1
Horse: Scotty, Silver Meadow Arabians
Why: I can see Scotty bustin' a move on the catwalk as the next HF Model Horse! Look at the drama and presence! Strike a pose!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Vote: 
ohmyitschelle; Evo

i just think it's such a cute picture!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

i vote for: jubilee rose
horse: jubilee
round: 1
why: such a breath taking pic


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg
10 points

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg
10 points

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *Nani*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg

belgianlover: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6253/
Entered: *Bray;* http://i44.tinypic.com/2mq3pll.jpg

Twilight Arabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6080/
Entered: *Onyx;* http://i41.tinypic.com/6zow1x.jpg* Doc;* http://i41.tinypic.com/rt1cub.jpg
Onyx: 10 points
Doc: 10 points

abbonttinc: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6401/
Entered: *Allie;* http://i40.tinypic.com/1t8tbs.jpg* -* http://i39.tinypic.com/21mffnl.jpg

melinda278558: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2681/
Entered: *Fella;* http://i42.tinypic.com/2rctw61.jpg

peace love and paints:
Entered: *Cajun;* http://i42.tinypic.com/24kwbk3.jpg *Cherokee; *http://i40.tinypic.com/2vaz78l.jpg

SilverMeadowArabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6438/
Entered: *Sugar*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fn7ktj.jpg* Scotty;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29dhax1.jpg
Sugar: /
Scotty: 10 points

ohmyitschelle: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4951/
Entered: *Evo;* http://i42.tinypic.com/30kpstz.jpg *Honey;* http://i43.tinypic.com/1411r29.jpg
Evo: 10 points
Honey: /

morganshow11: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6152/
Entered: *Diamond;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3pjt.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/snjncw.jpg
Diamond: 10 points

Harlee rides horses: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2834/
Entered: *Lizzy Jet Olena;* http://i43.tinypic.com/30xe979.jpg - http://i44.tinypic.com/2d9vgr8.jpg

RedHawk: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4138/
Entered: *Shea;* http://i43.tinypic.com/2gvk7bk.jpg - http://i41.tinypic.com/2wn6weu.jpg


This is how you vote:

I vote for:
Round:
Horse: (If the contestant entered 2 horses, you can only choose 1 to go on to the final.)
Why:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I vote for: Jubilee Rose
Round: 1
Horse: Jubilee
Why: I WANT her :wink:


----------



## Paintlover115 (Jan 29, 2009)

I vote for:
Round: 1
Horse: Twilight Arabians and Onyx!
Why: such a beautiful horse!! i love the picture of him!


----------



## Pekoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Round 1
SilverMeadowArabians' Scotty!
Wow, so pretty!!


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg 
Jiffers: 10 points

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg 
Jubilee: 20 points

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *Nani*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg

belgianlover: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6253/
Entered: *Bray;* http://i44.tinypic.com/2mq3pll.jpg

Twilight Arabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6080/
Entered: *Onyx;* http://i41.tinypic.com/6zow1x.jpg* Doc;* http://i41.tinypic.com/rt1cub.jpg
Onyx: 20 points
Doc: 10 points

abbonttinc: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6401/
Entered: *Allie;* http://i40.tinypic.com/1t8tbs.jpg* -* http://i39.tinypic.com/21mffnl.jpg

melinda278558: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2681/
Entered: *Fella;* http://i42.tinypic.com/2rctw61.jpg

peace love and paints:
Entered: *Cajun;* http://i42.tinypic.com/24kwbk3.jpg *Cherokee; *http://i40.tinypic.com/2vaz78l.jpg

SilverMeadowArabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6438/
Entered: *Sugar*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fn7ktj.jpg* Scotty;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29dhax1.jpg
Sugar: /
Scotty: 20 points

ohmyitschelle: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4951/
Entered: *Evo;* http://i42.tinypic.com/30kpstz.jpg *Honey;* http://i43.tinypic.com/1411r29.jpg
Evo: 10 points
Honey: /

morganshow11: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6152/
Entered: *Diamond;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3pjt.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/snjncw.jpg
Diamond: 10 points

Harlee rides horses: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2834/
Entered: *Lizzy Jet Olena;* http://i43.tinypic.com/30xe979.jpg - http://i44.tinypic.com/2d9vgr8.jpg

RedHawk: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4138/
Entered: *Shea;* http://i43.tinypic.com/2gvk7bk.jpg - http://i41.tinypic.com/2wn6weu.jpg


This is how you vote:

I vote for:
Round:
Horse: (If the contestant entered 2 horses, you can only choose 1 to go on to the final.)
Why:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

Round: _1_
Horse: _CrazyChester and Abby_
Why: _This has hard, several deserving pictures, but I kept coming back to this one. _


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

Shwaken, thank u so much for your vote! its much appericiated!  ill go tell Jiff that you voted for him...im sure he'll love that! espeacially since hes in alot of pain right now;( well thanks!
-allie...and Jiffers!♥


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I vote for: SilverMeadowArabians
Round: 1
Horse: Scotty 
Why: he looks like he should be on a magazine; just gorgeous!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I vote for SilverMeadowArabians and Scotty cuz he's beautiful!

But all the other horses were beautiful too...it was a hard decision.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

1 vote for: Twilight arabians
round: 1
horse: doc
why: I love his face and eyes. he's so cute!


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

Round 1
Honey and ohmyitschelle
Just a beautiful mare


----------



## sunnypony (Feb 2, 2009)

hm...

round 1
Twilight arabians and Onyx!
wow! have to love those dapple's right?! never seen that before!!

wish i could have entered but i didnt have the chance... :-(


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

when does round two come in?


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg
Points: 1O points

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg 
Jiffers: 1O points

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg 
Jubilee: 2O points

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *Nani*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg

belgianlover: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6253/
Entered: *Bray;* http://i44.tinypic.com/2mq3pll.jpg

Twilight Arabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6080/
Entered: *Onyx;* http://i41.tinypic.com/6zow1x.jpg* Doc;* http://i41.tinypic.com/rt1cub.jpg
Onyx: 3O points
Doc: 2O points

abbonttinc: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6401/
Entered: *Allie;* http://i40.tinypic.com/1t8tbs.jpg* -* http://i39.tinypic.com/21mffnl.jpg

melinda278558: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2681/
Entered: *Fella;* http://i42.tinypic.com/2rctw61.jpg

peace love and paints:
Entered: *Cajun;* http://i42.tinypic.com/24kwbk3.jpg *Cherokee; *http://i40.tinypic.com/2vaz78l.jpg

SilverMeadowArabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6438/
Entered: *Sugar*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fn7ktj.jpg* Scotty;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29dhax1.jpg
Sugar: /
Scotty: 4O points

ohmyitschelle: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4951/
Entered: *Evo;* http://i42.tinypic.com/30kpstz.jpg *Honey;* http://i43.tinypic.com/1411r29.jpg
Evo: 1O points
Honey: 1O points

morganshow11: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6152/
Entered: *Diamond;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3pjt.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/snjncw.jpg
Diamond: 1O points

Harlee rides horses: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2834/
Entered: *Lizzy Jet Olena;* http://i43.tinypic.com/30xe979.jpg - http://i44.tinypic.com/2d9vgr8.jpg

RedHawk: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4138/
Entered: *Shea;* http://i43.tinypic.com/2gvk7bk.jpg - http://i41.tinypic.com/2wn6weu.jpg


This is how you vote:

I vote for:
Round:
Horse: (If the contestant entered 2 horses, you can only choose 1 to go on to the final.)
Why:

*Hurry up and vote! The second round is supposed to start on Monday. But, if nobody votes, we'll have to wait untill they do! So, please promote yourself, otherwise we'll never get somewhere.*


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i vote for CrazyChester
round 1
Horse Abby!
i think shes absoulutly gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I vote for jiffers328
Round 1
Horse: Jiffers
Reason: He is gorgeous!


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

I vote for: Goosen
Round: 1
Horse: Sky Chief
Why: I'm a sucker for palominos and he's just georgeous!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I vote for melissa278558
round one
horse Fella
why, becouse the horses coat is georgeous and I likehow it is under the tree in front of the barn


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I voted for: Melinda278558
Round: 1
Horse: Fella
Why: It was a hard choice but Fella just had this expression and attitude that screamed HorseForums next top Model.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the votes for Fella! He definitely has expression and attitude! Hahaha!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for the votes for my two (Evo and Honey)... very much so appreciated!
x


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg
Points: 2O points

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg
Sky Chief: 1O Points

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg 
Jiffers: 2O points

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg 
Jubilee: 2O points

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *Nani*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg

belgianlover: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6253/
Entered: *Bray;* http://i44.tinypic.com/2mq3pll.jpg

Twilight Arabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6080/
Entered: *Onyx;* http://i41.tinypic.com/6zow1x.jpg* Doc;* http://i41.tinypic.com/rt1cub.jpg
Onyx: 3O points
Doc: 2O points

abbonttinc: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6401/
Entered: *Allie;* http://i40.tinypic.com/1t8tbs.jpg* -* http://i39.tinypic.com/21mffnl.jpg

melinda278558: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2681/
Entered: *Fella;* http://i42.tinypic.com/2rctw61.jpg
Fella: 2O Points

peace love and paints:
Entered: *Cajun;* http://i42.tinypic.com/24kwbk3.jpg *Cherokee; *http://i40.tinypic.com/2vaz78l.jpg

SilverMeadowArabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6438/
Entered: *Sugar*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fn7ktj.jpg* Scotty;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29dhax1.jpg
Sugar: /
Scotty: 4O points

ohmyitschelle: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4951/
Entered: *Evo;* http://i42.tinypic.com/30kpstz.jpg *Honey;* http://i43.tinypic.com/1411r29.jpg
Evo: 1O points
Honey: 1O points

morganshow11: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6152/
Entered: *Diamond;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3pjt.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/snjncw.jpg
Diamond: 1O points

Harlee rides horses: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2834/
Entered: *Lizzy Jet Olena;* http://i43.tinypic.com/30xe979.jpg - http://i44.tinypic.com/2d9vgr8.jpg

RedHawk: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4138/
Entered: *Shea;* http://i43.tinypic.com/2gvk7bk.jpg - http://i41.tinypic.com/2wn6weu.jpg


This is how you vote:

I vote for:
Round:
Horse: (If the contestant entered 2 horses, you can only choose 1 to go on to the final.)
Why:

*Hurry up and vote! The second round is supposed to start on Monday. But, if nobody votes, we'll have to wait untill they do! So, please promote yourself, otherwise we'll never get somewhere.*


----------



## EnglishRiderGirl (Feb 7, 2009)

aww!! i really missed out! everyone has such cute horses!! but my best friend twilight was the one that made me join so i better vote for Onyx or she might hurt me!! lol!! just kidding! he's really pretty!!

I vote for: Onyx and Twilight
Why: Because he so pretty! even better look in person! i hope ill be able to show my horse off to you guys soon!


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, that was hard! peace love and paints, i love cherokees tack! haha
I had to vote for Scotty, I'm a sucker for proud Arabians that hold their heads high!


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg
Points: 2O points

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg
Sky Chief: 1O Points

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg 
Jiffers: 2O points

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg 
Jubilee: 2O points

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *Nani*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg

belgianlover: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6253/
Entered: *Bray;* http://i44.tinypic.com/2mq3pll.jpg

Twilight Arabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6080/
Entered: *Onyx;* http://i41.tinypic.com/6zow1x.jpg* Doc;* http://i41.tinypic.com/rt1cub.jpg
Onyx: 4O points
Doc: 2O points

abbonttinc: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6401/
Entered: *Allie;* http://i40.tinypic.com/1t8tbs.jpg* -* http://i39.tinypic.com/21mffnl.jpg

melinda278558: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2681/
Entered: *Fella;* http://i42.tinypic.com/2rctw61.jpg
Fella: 2O Points

peace love and paints:
Entered: *Cajun;* http://i42.tinypic.com/24kwbk3.jpg *Cherokee; *http://i40.tinypic.com/2vaz78l.jpg

SilverMeadowArabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6438/
Entered: *Sugar*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fn7ktj.jpg* Scotty;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29dhax1.jpg
Sugar: /
Scotty: 5O points

ohmyitschelle: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4951/
Entered: *Evo;* http://i42.tinypic.com/30kpstz.jpg *Honey;* http://i43.tinypic.com/1411r29.jpg
Evo: 1O points
Honey: 1O points

morganshow11: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6152/
Entered: *Diamond;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3pjt.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/snjncw.jpg
Diamond: 1O points

Harlee rides horses: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2834/
Entered: *Lizzy Jet Olena;* http://i43.tinypic.com/30xe979.jpg - http://i44.tinypic.com/2d9vgr8.jpg

RedHawk: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4138/
Entered: *Shea;* http://i43.tinypic.com/2gvk7bk.jpg - http://i41.tinypic.com/2wn6weu.jpg 

*The 2nd round thread will be on soon! The finalists will be chosen now.*


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

when is round 2 gunna be posted?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I vote for Moon Dancer and Scotty.
They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

is this thing still goin?


----------



## Pekoe (Nov 28, 2008)

SilverMeadowArabian's Scotty.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It's really disappointing (and no not because my horses are in this) that most contests are never finished... every one I've entered has never been completed.
Ah well.
x


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

SilverMeadowArabians's Scotty. Beautiful horse, he looks like someone's taking good care of him!! Yes, please finish this contest...I think I might get a good Photo-op tomorrow for the next one....here's a hint - It's a massive Belgian


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

What happened to round 2???????????????


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i know i wish t would be finnished!


----------

